# Oper nackt : Alex Penda (Alexandrina Pendatchanska) in „Salome“ x 10



## krawutz (30 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2012)

ist das noch Kunst?


----------



## warglkarks (30 Okt. 2012)

da könnt ich jetzt schon wieder ne Abhandlung schreiben, wie mich dieses Fäkal-, Ncktheits-, "Skandal um jeden Preis" Regiemode auf den Bühnen ankotzt...


----------



## Jone (30 Okt. 2012)

Wer hätte das gedacht, in einer Oper. Danke fürs posten


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2012)

warglkarks schrieb:


> da könnt ich jetzt schon wieder ne Abhandlung schreiben, wie mich dieses Fäkal-, Ncktheits-, "Skandal um jeden Preis" Regiemode auf den Bühnen ankotzt...



Im Film sind Nacktszenen normal. Warum nicht in Oper und Theater ? Und zu Salome passt diese dezente Erotik allemal.


----------



## aleicht05 (1 Nov. 2012)

warum nicht auch in der Oper??


----------

